# Can i turbo my ga16de for $800.00



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

Is this at all possible? or is it just better getting a sr20det


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

can't do either for 800 unless you got some skillz...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

only way is if you steal a lot of the parts


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Sorry, not possible.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yes you can..

will it be tuned?.. no


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

but without doing it right, you might as well throw the money away or to me cuz you will blow your motor with a crappy set up


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

CarloSR said:


> Sorry, not possible.



Yes, it is more than possible... I will have myself a turbo ga16 car for under 800 total! Including the price of the car...

You can find all kinds of deals on turbo's, as long as you know how to weld, have access to a welder, and are willing to scrounge through a junkyard you can make some decent power.

I bet you could find some 2g dsm owners who would be willing to part with their t-25's and side mount intercoolers for anywhere from $100-$300. Easy stuff to get a hold of...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

you will have about the ghettoest set up for under 800.. if you want to do it properly you need around 2500.. cuz you wont be able to run any kind of boost for 800 pending it doesn't blow up..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

can you have a turbo 1.6 for $800? yes.

can you have a reliable, daily driven car that makes good, dependable POWER? NO.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> can you have a turbo 1.6 for $800? yes.
> 
> can you have a reliable, daily driven car that makes good, dependable POWER? NO.


http://homemadeturbo.com/


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

face the facts........if the guy knows nothing about turbo setups, chances are likely he can't piece a safe, complete, reliable setup together for $800.

I'd be hard pressed to do it myself because I refuse to buy used parts now.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

true...youd have to really know what youre doing to be able to make a decent turbo kit for $800...

AND have connections...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

like I said... skillz....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

not including injectors, ecu, mafs and the such, u CAN have a turbo setup for under 800$ but its extremely hard to do and u must come across some good deals, turbos can be found cheap, so can intercoolers, u would have problems with the manifold, unless u know what ur doing and can custom fabricate one and take the time to make it look and perform good, a downpip can be made for cheap....the IC piping can be made from PVC/ABS if u dont care about looks/durability etc. can the setup be reliable? YES will it outperform a legit kit like hotshots? NO


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't make intercooler piping out of PVC


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you can't make intercooler piping out of PVC


Well no doubt it seems as if it will be hard thing to accomplish. Hopefully i can find the parts super cheap, and have someone put it together. I am currently looking for a DET, but it's hard to find the fwd version from the bluebird. Which brings me to my next question,....is the ga16de transmission good for anything, sr20de or det? or would i need to get a new/different one?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the ga16de transmission is not compatible with anything other than a ga16de.


----------



## djmamayek (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys are so stuck on your name brand crap... I wouldn't pay $2500.00 for a turbo if it was your money. You don't need mad skillllllzzzzz, all you need is a JCWhitney catalog, some basic welding knowledge, a set of 240sx injectors a maxima fuel pump, a FPR, boost gauge and boost controller. There is no reason you cannot build a kit just as good as any "brand name" company in your own garage for half the price, unless you object to used parts.

If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway. There has never been a truly "reliable" turbo car that wasn't a diesel. (by "reliable" I mean running big miles with minimum maintainance). The fact of the matter is that if it wasn't designed to be turbocharged, and you aren't adding any stronger parts (namely rods, and head gasket) you are probably going to blow the thing up alot faster than you would have if it wasnt turbocharged.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway. There has never been a truly "reliable" turbo car that wasn't a diesel. (by "reliable" I mean running big miles with minimum maintainance). The fact of the matter is that if it wasn't designed to be turbocharged, and you aren't adding any stronger parts (namely rods, and head gasket) you are probably going to blow the thing up alot faster than you would have if it wasnt turbocharged.


Maybe you haven't been able to build one... I spent a little more than 800 and built a pretty damn reliable car I drive everyday....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> You guys are so stuck on your name brand crap... I wouldn't pay $2500.00 for a turbo if it was your money. You don't need mad skillllllzzzzz, all you need is a JCWhitney catalog, some basic welding knowledge, a set of 240sx injectors a maxima fuel pump,
> 
> If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway.


I drive my car every day...

Why do you need a Maxima fuel pump?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

djmamayek said:


> If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway. There has never been a truly "reliable" turbo car that wasn't a diesel. (by "reliable" I mean running big miles with minimum maintainance). The fact of the matter is that if it wasn't designed to be turbocharged, and you aren't adding any stronger parts (namely rods, and head gasket) you are probably going to blow the thing up alot faster than you would have if it wasnt turbocharged.



my motor has 115k miles, i drive it everyday, and every other weekend, i drive it from jax to tallahassee and back, a round trip of 350 miles. i havent had a durability problem at all. i go through alot of gas, but thats about it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chimmike said:


> you can't make intercooler piping out of PVC



yea i know, that was my mistake....i worded that wrong


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> I wouldn't pay $2500.00 for a turbo if it was your money. You don't need mad skillllllzzzzz, all you need is a JCWhitney catalog, .



That's pretty idiotic dude......JCWhitney is a gigantic ripoff..........soo you won't spend 2500 for a good, reliable turbo kit (and that is DEFINITELY the uber cheap side) but you'll pay double what you should to JC Whitney for stupid little parts that will add up to over 2500 when it's all done?

Smart


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> You guys are so stuck on your name brand crap... I wouldn't pay $2500.00 for a turbo if it was your money. You don't need mad skillllllzzzzz, all you need is a JCWhitney catalog, some basic welding knowledge, a set of 240sx injectors a maxima fuel pump, a FPR, boost gauge and boost controller. There is no reason you cannot build a kit just as good as any "brand name" company in your own garage for half the price, unless you object to used parts.
> 
> If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway. There has never been a truly "reliable" turbo car that wasn't a diesel. (by "reliable" I mean running big miles with minimum maintainance). The fact of the matter is that if it wasn't designed to be turbocharged, and you aren't adding any stronger parts (namely rods, and head gasket) you are probably going to blow the thing up alot faster than you would have if it wasnt turbocharged.


I bet $1000 you can do anywhere close to a decent turbo for $800. Free parts don't count because not everyone has access to free parts.

I bet that you cant build a kit just as good as lets say a Hotshot kit for half the price. I am willing to put my money where my mouth is. I'll get a brand name turbo kitted SE-R or GA16 and you build soming for 1/2 the price and we'll dyno then race. Drag race then pound on a road course to see if your just as good cheap turbo car blows up. Lets do it for $2000 to make it sporting. I say you are going to lose all three performance tests by a large margin and you car might not even be running at the end.

Put your moeny where your mouth is and prove to me that you can do it.  

I am ready anytime.

Mike


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I have a feeling no one is going to take you up on that challenge... people like to bitch and talk, but don't want to show any real data to back up their claims..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I love it when Mike K. does this


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I love it when Mike K. does this


and probably the last you'll hear from djmamayek


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

myoung said:


> and probably the last you'll hear from djmamayek


[Ed McMahon] You are correct sir! [/Ed]


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*not taking that challange!*

I hope that peeps who try this, understand that there are major risks involved in what you are doing, and that the people on this forum are just trying to make sure that you know all of them and don't make mistakes that could be fatal to you, your engine or others.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I agree with the fact there are risks and you need to know what you are doing but i reckon you can easilly build a turbokit for a few 100 dollars. People tend to think like tuners and not like engineers. Ofcourse if you can weld/have a friend that can weld you are at a big advantage  cos they can make the manifold and downpipe. :fluffy: think like a engineer, not like a ricer :fluffy:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> I agree with the fact there are risks and you need to know what you are doing but i reckon you can easilly build a turbokit for a few 100 dollars. People tend to think like tuners and not like engineers. Ofcourse if you can weld/have a friend that can weld you are at a big advantage  cos they can make the manifold and downpipe. :fluffy: think like a engineer, not like a ricer :fluffy:


I am an engineer and you cannot build a powerful relaible turbo system for cheap. Cheap fast and relaible, pick any two. I am also a racer not a ricer.

Mike


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Nobody said it had to be powerful. You could easilly build a turbo system for a ga16de and use the stock maf etc. I believe people can boost about 7psi and still be reliable.  i think you should take into account that alot of parts you require can be purchased for peanuts and a junkyard such as a starion intercooler,dsm bov,t25 turbo etc. You could probably build an turbo system similar to the raw components of James setup (although its going to be no way near as powerful)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Nobody said it had to be powerful. You could easilly build a turbo system for a ga16de and use the stock maf etc. I believe people can boost about 7psi and still be reliable.  i think you should take into account that alot of parts you require can be purchased for peanuts and a junkyard such as a starion intercooler,dsm bov,t25 turbo etc. You could probably build an turbo system similar to the raw components of James setup (although its going to be no way near as powerful)


I belive is an opinion with no data. Even 7 psi is not relaible without proepr engine managment. You don't get that with pumps and FMU's.

Mike


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I understand where u are coming from but you may have a different idea of reliable to them and aslong as you dont increase the boost to much the car should be able to survive for a while, atleast until u could get more cash  I do agree that you need good engine management but you can survive without it for a while.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> I understand where u are coming from but you may have a different idea of reliable to them and aslong as you dont increase the boost to much the car should be able to survive for a while, atleast until u could get more cash  I do agree that you need good engine management but you can survive without it for a while.


Survive without it for a while? sure...until the first attempt at boosting


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

No no no no no no no.. It can be done and will be done forshame on you you all know nothing is impossible :thumbup: !


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> No no no no no no no.. It can be done and will be done forshame on you you all know nothing is impossible :thumbup: !


Well If I have to put money down on the challenge.. My money with go with Mike, I know he has real world experiance, a working automotive engineer, and knows a little about Nissan motors ...not just "could be maybes" others are trying to push with zero data to prove it.

If it was so easy then why aren't there tons of $800 Turbo Charged GA's rolling around?


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Well If I have to put money down on the challenge.. My money with go with Mike, I know he has real world experiance...not just "could be maybes" others are trying to push with zero data to prove it.
> 
> If it was so easy then why aren't there tons of $800 Turbo Charged GA's rolling around?


You have said it yourself that the GA is extremely over rated. Why are their loads of SR20DET sentra rolling around? Because they dont know about the GA. EEEEEEEEEExxxxxxxxxxxactly :woowoo:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> You have said it yourself that the GA is extremely over rated. Why are their loads of SR20DET sentra rolling around? Because they dont know about the GA. EEEEEEEEEExxxxxxxxxxxactly :woowoo:


I never said it was over rated, If anything I've said and proved it's under rated.. I have a Turbo GA16.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> I understand where u are coming from but you may have a different idea of reliable to them and aslong as you dont increase the boost to much the car should be able to survive for a while, atleast until u could get more cash  I do agree that you need good engine management but you can survive without it for a while.


just do what im doing.. part it out.. save money, get a part, save money, get a part.. etc etc


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

While it's possible to gather the parts to produce boost on any engine, the stock engine management system will run a boosted engine under conditions which will damage it (detonation). The timing and fuel must be altered to accomodate boost. So.. you should add modifications to the engine management to the cost.

Lew


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well yeah.. im getting the jwt ecu.. thats another "part"


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Chuck said:


> well yeah.. im getting the jwt ecu.. thats another "part"


Make sure you let JWT know all the modifications you have done (plan to do) so they can program the ECU for them. If you add something afterwards, the ECU needs to be re-programmed (another $100).

Lew


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lshadoff said:


> Make sure you let JWT know all the modifications you have done (plan to do) so they can program the ECU for them. If you add something afterwards, the ECU needs to be re-programmed (another $100).
> 
> Lew


yeah i know. and that sucks, because i want to get the turbo cams.. but not right off the bat.. so im either going to have to get them to program it in anyways, or just shell out the extra 100$ down the line.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Nobody said it had to be powerful. You could easilly build a turbo system for a ga16de and use the stock maf etc. I believe people can boost about 7psi and still be reliable.  i think you should take into account that alot of parts you require can be purchased for peanuts and a junkyard such as a starion intercooler,dsm bov,t25 turbo etc. You could probably build an turbo system similar to the raw components of James setup (although its going to be no way near as powerful)


Then what's the point? Why even do it??


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

djmamayek said:


> If you want your car to remain a reliable daily driver then you shouldn't be turbocharging it anyway.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that if it wasn't designed to be turbocharged, and you aren't adding any stronger parts (namely rods, and head gasket) you are probably going to blow the thing up alot faster than you would have if it wasnt turbocharged.


Just for the record, I put a turbo on around 70k miles and I'm at 113k miles now. I've made..... at least 10 trips of over 500 miles in one day with half of those being 1000 miles in one day. Been to the drag strip 3 times, gone auto'xing about 10 tens, 3-4 days of running around a 1.x mile road course. Still get ~30 mph highway and 19-23 city depending on how much I put the right foot down  Reliability is not an issue if you have proper tuning and maintaince.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

honestly, I just want more pep to my step, Hell, 160whp (way under what i will be making) would make me absolutly happy. the whole reason im going turbo.. i hate driving other peoples cars, and feeling there car just pull, and have nice high end.. then my car sucks balls.. I want to be able to get on the freeway without schoolbus's passing me up!..


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

I ment under rated. Fucking typos. I love the ga its not over rated


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> I ment under rated. F****** typos. I love the ga its not over rated


Now lets say i found the parts i would need to turbo the ga16de,...after installing the parts, how would one tune a turbo. What does this involve? Would i need any additional equipment. See,...alot of you are saying it can be be done, a few it can't, and the rest it can, but not tuned properly. Right now i'm lucky if my car is giving me the 113 hp (stock). I have a cat back, along with a wai. Thats it. 160 would be fine....thats all i'm asking.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read the HOW TO TURBO A GA16DE at the top of this forum.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

you need to budget a lot more than $800.00 even if it's DIY. this is an expensive sport :cheers:


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Ok i partially agree id say £800 is easy (im from the uk) ,$1100 would be more like it. But whats to say you cant build a reliable turbokit on stock components. Theres loads of honda and nissan kits which do the same. Aslong as you know the limitations of the components you have then your fine. Its not all about boost though, as proven by Wes's GA16DE-T. You have to remember there are other components that need attention as they would in say an all motor engine. Wes has cams and a mild port polish which is what gives him his power advantage over everyone elses results. :thumbup: thats my opinion, dont like it? live with it exxxxxxxxxxactly (crazy talk)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Ok i partially agree id say £800 is easy (im from the uk) ,$1100 would be more like it.


lol.. no 1100 would just be like a better intercooler


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Chuck he's mentioning its in another monetary note (i think that symbol is British pound right?) 800 dollars is not the same as 800 #'s and 1100 #'s is a lot more than 800 dollars!


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

This is off topic but dont you havw £ on ur keyboards? :-O We have the dignity to put the $ sign on our keyboards i think we deserve some respect and a £ sign on your keyboard :thumbdwn: !


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hehe... nope.

since this thread is dead and is starting to rot of off topic I'm going to close this thread.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

James said:


> hehe... nope.
> 
> since this thread is dead and is starting to rot of off topic I'm going to close this thread.



not yet...there's still some decent discussion going on.

we need to quell the idea that cheap turbo is possible once and for all.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Does this forum have a facility to do polls? if it does make one with just yes and no if not get something that can  easiest way to settle it once and for all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a plain fact....no need for a poll. You can't get proper management for less than 200-300......turbo (a good one) for no less than 300-400, then you need oil lines, intercooler, MANIFOLD (at least 350, most likely more) and right there, you're over $800.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

hey hey hey hey thats not true. it is possible if you know the limitations of your current equipment and have an eye for bargains.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

No i wont get it through my head chimmike nothing is impossible i think its possible.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> hey hey hey hey thats not true. it is possible if you know the limitations of your current equipment and have an eye for bargains.


Fine. Like Mike said....do it. then come back here and prove us wrong. with receipts and everything. a Proper, well tuned, complete turbo setup for the GA16DE for $800, no more.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

This is why I think its off topic because it just bitching back and forth...

I think its possible too, but you will be EXTREMELY limited in boost and power... so what is the point of doing it? If you think you can do it, just go ahead and do it. Most other people will spend a little bit more for more reliability and the capability to boost more.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

i cant prove it cos i use £s and  i want more power then 160WHP or less


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

James the point isnt how much power we want its is it possible and i think yes it is. I recommend locking it or i will bitch on and on and on and on and on...Chimmike is talking about a good turbo installation. We are talking ghetto, different wave lengths if you get me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I know, and I can push my car 3.0 seconds in the quarter mile for under $200 bucks by shooting it out of a homemade cannon... whats the point?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> I bet $1000 you can do anywhere close to a decent turbo for $800. Free parts don't count because not everyone has access to free parts.
> 
> I bet that you cant build a kit just as good as lets say a Hotshot kit for half the price. I am willing to put my money where my mouth is. I'll get a brand name turbo kitted SE-R or GA16 and you build soming for 1/2 the price and we'll dyno then race. Drag race then pound on a road course to see if your just as good cheap turbo car blows up. Lets do it for $2000 to make it sporting. I say you are going to lose all three performance tests by a large margin and you car might not even be running at the end.
> 
> ...



Almera, this goes FOR YOU. Get it thru your damn skull already. Stop arguing, or stop posting. One of the two.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> James the point isnt how much power we want its is it possible and i think yes it is. I recommend locking it or i will bitch on and on and on and on and on...Chimmike is talking about a good turbo installation. We are talking ghetto, different wave lengths if you get me.



ghetto is not proper. Ghetto will blow an engine. Ghetto is what WE ARE TRYING TO AVOID SHOWING PEOPLE HOW TO DO.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Why are you trying to force your opinion on me? get it in your head i have my right to my opinions


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Why are you trying to force your opinion on me? get it in your head i have my right to my opinions



opinions are NOT facts. 

IF you think it can be done, prove it. 

Like they say on the streets "put up, or SHUT UP"

clear?


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

How about the other way round? You prove its not possible to me. You say even with your links you cant get it that cheap obviously ur links rnt as trusting of you as you think and dont try and bring it down to "oh your a noob". may be a noob but im not an idiot like you may think i am. get over it, lock this post then? Oh yeh and by ghetto i mean by using junkyard parts. It does work and thats opinion and when it comes down to it this post is a question and each of us are giving our opinions.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> How about the other way round? You prove its not possible to me. .


Why should I prove to you it's not possible? you're the one so confident in yourself. The fact is, you can't do it. You won't because you don't want to be proven wrong. 

I don't have a GA. Nor do I want one. Turbocharging a GA has no effect on me. I simply refuse to put something like this on a message board so every ricer (such as yourself) thinks it's perfectly possible to get a good, reliable turbo kit running for $800. 

Hell...I wouldn't even be able to buy a new turbo and half a manifold for $800. I prefer new. I know what happens when you get used parts.


The simple point is...the average joe who knows nothing about turbo couldn't do it properly, plain and simple. The average joe would get a 200 turbo off ebay, and a cheap manifold, then find the turbo doesn't bolt to the manifold, and he doesn't know why. An average joe won't be able to picture the position of the turbo on the manifold in the engine bay to realize he has to clock the turbo. He won't know what good fuel management is, or where to get it and how to tune it. 

ETC.


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Wow harsh words (not). You need to learn to respect other peoples views instead of trying to force yours onto people. Im not going to give in to your views and never will. What your trying to do is totally immature, if you are so clever you shouldnt be so big headed, being big headed just makes you look idiotic.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I can't respect a view without proof. An opinion that something can be done, WITHOUT ANY PROOF, can not be respected.

That's like being a chemist, and saying that one of the gas laws is WRONG, and not having any proof to back your statement. 

An opinion on politics can be respected, because there is no way to prove it one way or the other.

Your HYPOTHESIS is that it can be done. You have no proof (experimentation results), however. So, how then am I supposed to respect a hypothesis with no experimentation?


----------



## almera_n15_1999 (Sep 7, 2003)

Well mike to put it simply to you, if you think your right you should have no need to argue with me if im wrong. you should just ignore my opinion.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

closing now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well mike to put it simply to you, if you think your right you should have no need to argue with me if im wrong. you should just ignore my opinion.



I argue with you because I am trying to protect poor newbies who might actually believe you and try doing this on their own.

Your should not say anything about this unless you have proof to back yourself up, plain and simple.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> Well mike to put it simply to you, if you think your right you should have no need to argue with me if im wrong. you should just ignore my opinion.


Prove it, until then this thread will stay closed. Taking this to the NPM area was a bad idea.. If you want to stay an active member of this forum stay on topic and in the correct areas.

Don't talk it ...do it, document it, then every person that disagreed will have to apologize, until then it's BS


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

almera_n15_1999 said:


> How about the other way round? You prove its not possible to me. You say even with your links you cant get it that cheap obviously ur links rnt as trusting of you as you think and dont try and bring it down to "oh your a noob". may be a noob but im not an idiot like you may think i am. get over it, lock this post then? Oh yeh and by ghetto i mean by using junkyard parts. It does work and thats opinion and when it comes down to it this post is a question and each of us are giving our opinions.


There are plenty of people with your opinion, they are called pedestrians  . In my experiance, people who share your opinion come on in make a lot of noise swearing by god it can be done and you never hear from them again because they have blown up. Every single booty turbo person I have seen has blown their motor.

Mike


----------

